# Bow practice



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

It seems like summer is always so busy and bow practice kind of gets lost in the midst of everything. I'm going to start shooting again and get back in the groove. How about you gals?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tangleknot said:


> It seems like summer is always so busy and bow practice kind of gets lost in the midst of everything. I'm going to start shooting again and get back in the groove. How about you gals?


Boy is that the truth. I was thinking the same thing last night. Yes, it's time to get shooting. 

Only bad thing, once you start shooting the rush starts. The vivid memeories of bucks past start dancing in your head, tantelizing your senses and a whole different side of us comes to life. :evilsmile


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've been shooting everynight, just not my bow... 

I really need to start making time for it or else I might as well skip bow season this year.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

This will be my first year bow hunting. My bow is all ready...I just need to start practicing. Will get out this weekend to practice hopefully. Have been putting it off to fish!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out practicing with my bow every time i have a day off. gettin' antsy!! i already pulled out the blind too... getting the garage smell out and the fresh air in.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I have had my bow out on and off for the last month or so. When I can I try to shoot about every other day. This will be my first year Bow hunting as well. (If I get my confidence built up in time ) :xzicon_sm


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i wish we all lived closer to each other, i'd love to shoot with some women. i don't like talking to the guys at the archery ranges. they think it's my first day with a bow. hellooooo, i shot a deer, i know what i'm doing, stop staring at me!

it'll be my second year bowhunting and had great success last year... i just hope it wasn't beginner's luck. my bf will accompany me at the range once in awhile, but since we work different shifts i'll go shoot by myself. luckily i know one of the guys who works at country woods archery so he'll shoot with me... but still. i want some chick camaraderie!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Watch out for those travel trailers


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> I have had my bow out on and off for the last month or so. When I can I try to shoot about every other day. This will be my first year Bow hunting as well. (If I get my confidence built up in time ) :xzicon_sm


Huntingirl, the best way to build your convidence is to shoot, shoot and shoot some more. Don't let all the hupla get to ya or, you previously mentioned, men at deer camp. When you're out there in your blind, it's just you and the woods honey. It's all up to you when the shot is presented to you. The hardest thing with bow hutning is getting the deer close enough to ya to hopefully have him present himself with a good shot for ya. Just remember, if you don't take the shot, you can't get the buck. I'm not saying shoot because it's close enough. But if he gives that sweet spot up to you, don't hesiate. Once the shot is presented, take it. Remember, no one is watching, no one to judge you. Have patience with yourself, and if something goes wrong, which it more than likely will, don't beat yourself up. Learn from it and use what you learned next time out. 

Have a great time in the woods and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm getting pretty frustrated with my shooting abilities with my bow.
I'll shoot 3 arrows great, nice tight small group, then the next 3 are all over the place. I know what the problem is, yet I can't seem to fix it. I'm rushing my shots and not slowly squeezing that release. And for some reason I'm having a hard time slowing myself down. I don't understand why I'm doing it. I don't shoot guns like this.... I'm going to keep shooting - and I'm even thinking about trying a differnt release - but with the way I'm shooting right now, there's no sense in going after a deer with my bow.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I'm getting pretty frustrated with my shooting abilities with my bow.
> I'll shoot 3 arrows great, nice tight small group, then the next 3 are all over the place. I know what the problem is, yet I can't seem to fix it. I'm rushing my shots and not slowly squeezing that release. And for some reason I'm having a hard time slowing myself down. I don't understand why I'm doing it. I don't shoot guns like this.... I'm going to keep shooting - and I'm even thinking about trying a differnt release - but with the way I'm shooting right now, there's no sense in going after a deer with my bow.


Megan, when you are shooting. Do you draw up put the pin on and quickly release so it is all kind of one motion? If not try it. The longer you try and aim at your target the worse the shot is gonna be. It should all be one smooth motion. When I draw back, the second my pin in on my target I softly release. Your release can make some difference. It has to be a hair trigger or you are going to pull on it and get the results your getting. 
The release may have a small allen screw to trighten and release on the trigger. If your's doesn't get one. Makes a world of difference. 

Don't beat yourself up Megan, when the buck presents himself you are only gonna get one shot anyways. Sounds to me like you have 3 goods ones before your hit. Go Hunting for peak sakes. Good luck


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

bluesun7602 said:


> i wish we all lived closer to each other, i'd love to shoot with some women. i don't like talking to the guys at the archery ranges. they think it's my first day with a bow. hellooooo, i shot a deer, i know what i'm doing, stop staring at me!
> 
> it'll be my second year bowhunting and had great success last year... i just hope it wasn't beginner's luck. my bf will accompany me at the range once in awhile, but since we work different shifts i'll go shoot by myself. luckily i know one of the guys who works at country woods archery so he'll shoot with me... but still. i want some chick camaraderie!


Hey girl, never mind those guys at the range. They are just intimidated by you. First your blowing their mind. A woman with a bow? Then if you shoot at the range like in that pic.....trust me they are intimidated. Just ignore them and keep shooting like you are. They will eventually get to know you and all it takes is one to show you some respect for your good groupings and most of the rest will follow. 

It's so tough being a woman in an (always thought of )mans sport. 

Times are a changin fellas.............move over....the lovely ladies of Michigan Sportsman.com are here to whoopp your butts. :lol: 

Just keep your chin up and keep pushing forward. Patience is a vertue.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

fishergirltc said:


> This will be my first year bow hunting. My bow is all ready...I just need to start practicing. Will get out this weekend to practice hopefully. Have been putting it off to fish!


Congratualtions Kim. You're gonna love it. 


If you don't put in your practice time.....you won't get the results you're dreaming of. I know it's hard to put the stick down in August and pick up the bow. But, if you don't practice and build up and stretch the muscles used to shoot archery....not only will you miss that beautiful buck, you'll also pull or even tear those muscles. 

Get out there girl.......there is big bucks awaitin . Good luck


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I did a stupid thing. I left my bow up north. I meant to bring it home because I won't be back up until labor day. It's making me nuts. I am half thinking about having my son's bow fitted to me. He lsot interest so it just sits in the basement. He has a whole different set up but at least I would be working those particular muscles and aiming. What do you think, is it worth it?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I did a stupid thing. I left my bow up north. I meant to bring it home because I won't be back up until labor day. It's making me nuts. I am half thinking about having my son's bow fitted to me. He lsot interest so it just sits in the basement. He has a whole different set up but at least I would be working those particular muscles and aiming. What do you think, is it worth it?


LOL...Honey you know the kids took it. No doublt. 

Unless you plan on hunting with that bow, don't waste your time. It will help keep the muscles tone, but, it gonna screw everything else up. However, it wouldn't be a waste of time to make a day trip to pick up that bow.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i can't wait for the day the guys let me hunt by myself and i call them on the cell and say "hey i shot a deer, come help me track it!"

that'll be the most perfect day


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I've had a sort of frustrating year so far. Couldn't find my release, so bought a cheapie at Walmart. couldn't shoot worth crap. so ordered one off ebay, they sent me the wrong one. In the meantime, I was trying the two out and slapping my arm. I was thinking "How can I shoot my bow for 2 years and NEVER slap my arm, but all of a sudden Ido it on every shot?" I mean I drew blood. I was quickly getting discouraged.

But the good news is I got my correct release, and am now shooting perfectly. Setup the "range" last weekend to practise. Got a new one pin vertical sight on ebay, just waiting for it to arrive. Thinking about trying to lengthen my draw, but don't ever get a chance to go to the bow shop. and can't afford new arrows. 

It sure does feel good to be out shooting. and ever better to be shooting good. Can't wait to hear the stories of all the big bucks we get during bow season! 

Happy Hunting, 
Robin


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

With gas prices the way they are and my work schedule changing on Monday, I just can't do a day trip to get my bow. It's a 4 hour drive one way. I'm gonna have to just wait. I was pretty solid with it last week, I think I will be ok. I just miss it!!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

River Lady,

I guess the truth of it is that I really do not have anyone to bow hunt with. The men (dad, cousins etc) no female hunters in my family all hunt(gun, and deer only) but nothing like what I am use to. However, I will learn to adapt with that. I am working on getting out and meeting people to shoot archery with and hopefully hunt with. After my divorce I lost pretty much all the "bow shooter" connections that I had. Kinda sad how that happens. Talking to others on this site and reading all of the post makes me realize how much I want to be involved in all of it. 

Thanks for the encouragment and good words... 



RIVER LADY said:


> Huntingirl, the best way to build your convidence is to shoot, shoot and shoot some more. Don't let all the hupla get to ya or, you previously mentioned, men at deer camp. When you're out there in your blind, it's just you and the woods honey. It's all up to you when the shot is presented to you. The hardest thing with bow hutning is getting the deer close enough to ya to hopefully have him present himself with a good shot for ya. Just remember, if you don't take the shot, you can't get the buck. I'm not saying shoot because it's close enough. But if he gives that sweet spot up to you, don't hesiate. Once the shot is presented, take it. Remember, no one is watching, no one to judge you. Have patience with yourself, and if something goes wrong, which it more than likely will, don't beat yourself up. Learn from it and use what you learned next time out.
> 
> Have a great time in the woods and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

wildchild, you should pull an all-niter. :lol: drive there, drive back. all in a night's sleep!


----------

